# ترنيمة معلم الاجيال .. كلمات و الحان و اداء انجى اسحق



## anosh (25 أبريل 2012)

*اهداء 
الى روح راعينا و ابونا و حبيبنا قداسة البابا المعظم الانبا شنودة الثالث 

كليب معلم الاجيال 
من قناة مارمرقص

كلمات و الحان / انجى اسحق
توزيع موسيقى / بولس جرجس 

اداء صوتى / الاعلاميه و المرنمه انجى اسحق و المرنم مينا مجدى و المرنمه رانيا صبحى

تم التسجيل باستديو spirit studio 
هندسة صوتيه م/ محسن صبحى 
مكساج/ جرجس صبحى

 انتاج / امجد ايميل و هانى رمزى

 اداره فنيه / هانى رمزى


نطلب منه ان يذكرنا جميعا امام عرش النعمه و يصلى من اجلنا .

اللينك mp3
*
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ciq4ohp5sri70ti​
*اللينك الفيديو من قناة مارمرقص ​*
[YOUTUBE]iD13dMbdfFw[/YOUTUBE]​
*لينك الفيديو من قناة اغابى *​
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G0sUwlfwnQA&feature=relmfu


----------



## besho55 (25 أبريل 2012)

جميلة جدااااااااا
ربنا يباركم 
وشفاعة البابا تشملكم​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (25 أبريل 2012)

*دايمــا بتمتعينــا بالــروائع يا مدام انجي

+++ربنـــ يبـــــارك في فريق العمل ــــا +++

لمجــد إسمــه القــدوس ​*


----------



## anosh (26 أبريل 2012)

*ميرسى يابيشوى 
بركة البابا شنودة تكون معاااااااااااااك​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 أبريل 2012)

*ترنيمة جميلة جدااا يا حبيبتى
كلمات و اداء 
ربنا يبارك اعمالكم *​


----------



## bolbol2000 (26 أبريل 2012)

رائعة يا انوج وانا رفعتها عندي بردو و mp3
{بنا يباركك


----------



## anosh (26 أبريل 2012)

*ربناااااااااااااا يباركك يا ابانوب 
 و يبارك قلمك و موهبتك​*


----------



## anosh (26 أبريل 2012)

*بنت العدراء ياسكر 
ميرسى ياقمر على تشجيعك و تقيمك ​*


----------



## anosh (26 أبريل 2012)

*بلبل ميرسى ليك الترنيمة عندك mp3
 و فيديو من قناة اغابى و مارمرقص كمان ​*


----------



## grges monir (26 أبريل 2012)

دائما مميزة انجى فى اعمالك
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويبارك خدمتك


----------



## anosh (29 أبريل 2012)

grges monir قال:


> دائما مميزة انجى فى اعمالك
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ويبارك خدمتك



*ميرسى على تشجيعك و شهادتك اللى شرفتنى *​


----------



## +Nevena+ (3 مايو 2012)

كالعاده ترنيمه بكلمات والحان رائعه
والصوت اروع

يسوع يبارك خدمتكم ويعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## anosh (5 مايو 2012)

*ميرسى كتييييييييييييير نيفين​*


----------



## anosh (13 مايو 2012)

*ربنااااااااا يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## روزي86 (13 مايو 2012)

تسلم ايدك

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## anosh (31 مايو 2012)

*thanksssssssssssssss​*


----------



## anosh (27 سبتمبر 2012)

*روزى 
ميرسى حبيبتى​*


----------



## النهيسى (27 سبتمبر 2012)

راائع جدا
شكرا
الرب يفرح قلبك​


----------



## anosh (23 أكتوبر 2012)

*ميرسى استاذى ​*


----------



## anosh (21 فبراير 2013)

*ربناااااااااا يعوضك​*


----------

